# Beginners 2013 goals



## DaveyM (1 Jan 2013)

I know that there is a thread for 2013 goals.

But for us that are just new to cycling what are people aiming for this year.

I have reset my cycling log and aim to do 1800 miles this year, I am also aiming to do a couple of sportives. The Great North Bike Ride and the Cycleone (middle distance).

I would also like to loose a bit more weight 10kg by next Christmas.

Does anyone else have any goals for this year and we'll do a half year review in JUNE to see where we are.

Good luck to you all in your goals for 2013


----------



## bainy16 (1 Jan 2013)

i aim to lose 2 stone by this time next year, also get fit enough to climb alpe d'huez in july plus do at least 1 100 mile ride ....good luck with your goals


----------



## lavoisier (1 Jan 2013)

Specifically I aim to do 3000 miles this year and hopefully lose 3 stone into the bargain.. I think primarily though I just need to get out more often. 

Good luck everyone.

Paul


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2013)

Aiming for 4,000 miles, which hopefully will be covered by commuting.

Lose some weight, need to lose a couple of stone.

Buy a road bike, only doing this when I have lost the weight.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Aiming for 4,000 miles, which hopefully will be covered by commuting.
> 
> Lose some weight, need to lose a couple of stone.
> 
> Buy a road bike, only doing this when I have lost the weight.


You will lose it, It wasn't my main aim last year but I must have lost 12-15 Kg from July to Dec.


----------



## London Female (1 Jan 2013)

My goals are a bit more modest than some of yours.

Buy a new bike, without the help of daughter.

I would like to finally get out on a ride with my local group.

Lose another stone in weight. Have already lost 2 stone but having now been off since mid November and still two weeks before I go back, I am seriously bored and comfort eating. Probably put half a stone back on in the last month 

Happy new year to you all

Jan


----------



## MattHB (1 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Aiming for 4,000 miles, which hopefully will be covered by commuting.
> 
> Lose some weight, need to lose a couple of stone.
> 
> *Buy a road bike, only doing this when I have lost the weight*.


 
buy the roadie now  itll motivate you to get out more and youll loose weight faster. there are also some amazing deals around this time of year


----------



## Saluki (1 Jan 2013)

10kg by next Xmas. Nice and easy  that's 1/2lb a week and a bit of room for cake errors. With sensible eating there is a chance that your 10kg will be a distant memory by mid summer. I have restarted slimming world today (not the classes, they are not available on a BH) I have the books to follow.

I need to organise my cycling log, thanks for the reminder there. I had totally forgotten about it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> buy the roadie now  itll motivate you to get out more and youll loose weight faster. there are also some amazing deals around this time of year


 
I was working on the theory that if I stick to the hybrid, the work will be harder, therefore burn the fat of quicker.


----------



## MattHB (1 Jan 2013)

It's a good theory, but its unlikely you'll work harder, you'll just be slower. 

And working harder wont necessarily burn fat faster  it high work rates you body will take fuel from your glycogen stores, not fat as it can't be metabolised fast enough for instant use. Actually, keeping your heart rate very low will burn more fat over the same distance at a higher intensity.

Motivation and getting out will burn more fat and get you fitter than anything else. So use whatever tricks you can to get hooked as fast as possible!


----------



## philinmerthyr (1 Jan 2013)

I'm aiming for 4k miles and want to loose 5 st over the year. This will be with healthy eating as well as cycling. I am over 20 st though.

My main goal is to complete the London 100 and raise as much money as possible for Beating Bowel Cancer. 

If I can do all this it will be a great 2013


----------



## Stu Smith (1 Jan 2013)

Aiming for 4k this year and to complete a 100 mile ride..longest one so far is 65mile..
Don't really need to drop any weight to be honest...My wife keeps trying to feed me up


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> It's a good theory, but its unlikely you'll work harder, you'll just be slower.
> 
> And working harder wont necessarily burn fat faster  it high work rates you body will take fuel from your glycogen stores, not fat as it can't be metabolised fast enough for instant use. Actually, keeping your heart rate very low will burn more fat over the same distance at a higher intensity.
> 
> Motivation and getting out will burn more fat and get you fitter than anything else. So use whatever tricks you can to get hooked as fast as possible!


 
I like you, my wife and bank balance don't.


----------



## MattHB (1 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I like you, my wife and bank balance don't.


 
hehe this is always the problem Im afraid!! Can you commute? Thats a really huge way of getting in shape very fast if you dont have to go too far.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> hehe this is always the problem Im afraid!! Can you commute? Thats a really huge way of getting in shape very fast if you dont have to go too far.


 
Most of my cycling is commuting. For the last month or so I have been doing 15 miles each way, though the direct route is only 5. Once it starts getting lighter I am going to step it up to 20 with a bit of climbing in the first few miles, already have 17.5 miles of the route sorted, just need to slot another 2.5 miles into it.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Jan 2013)

A fun new road bike is a real incentive, and you find that you will swap distances for effort


----------



## geo (1 Jan 2013)

Climb Alpe D'huez in June is my main target for this year. I do the miles regularly but its fair to say I'm not the greatest on the hills so hill training is my priority for the first half of the year, good luck to you all, whatever your ambitions are.


----------



## simmi (1 Jan 2013)

Good thread DaveyM,

I think a lot of us have stated our 2013 goals but nice to have them down in one dedicated thread.

For me there are several.

1. 3000 miles cycling

2. 400 miles running

3 10 climbs from either of simon warrens greatest cycling climbs books.(an area I also need to work on)

4. Get my weight down by about a stone to 13st (this should help with the others, especially goal 3)

5. To stay safe and keep injury free


----------



## MrJamie (1 Jan 2013)

The main goals going to be to keep my diet in order and drop some weight this year, hopefully 3 stone. No distance aims since running/cycling take away time from eachother and I might throw swimming into the mix.

I think id also like to do a very short tour, maybe a weekend around Holland or something.


----------



## Crosstrailer (1 Jan 2013)

I lost 2 stone in 4 months and hit 640 odd miles in 2012, aim to have hit 2500 by year end. As for weight I have no real goal as I know I will continue to lose weight, just glad to see it coming off


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jan 2013)

em can I do less as a goal. 
First bit of a proper ride after Phil had a dig about me going out just after midnight.
http://app.strava.com/activities/35034865

16m @ 14mph, but I seem to be hitting one of my aims in that I am just attacking the short steep sections (we dont really have too many long ones) and i am begining to get in several top tens though I think this is my best
http://app.strava.com/activities/35151841#575073278
and I think I should be able to get that.

Edit so I guess thats my first goal.


----------



## Rustwan (1 Jan 2013)

Lose weight, save money, stay safe.


----------



## aces_up1504 (1 Jan 2013)

First up receive my bike, 2ndly work out what to spend £100 on in the shop when picking my bike up.

Lastly make cycling part of my lifestyle, which sounds easier than it sounds.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jan 2013)

Rustwan said:


> Lose weight, *save money*, stay safe.


Not an option.


----------



## terry_gardener (1 Jan 2013)

my aim is to beat last years total of 305 miles


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jan 2013)

terry_gardener said:


> my aim is to beat last years total of 305 miles


no reason why not.


----------



## Ianw (1 Jan 2013)

With last year a near total washout, aim to start early in the year (slowly recovering after Xmas excess) and hit some serious miles in order to shift a couple or four stone before the end of the year. Mostly on weekends for now until lighter nights commence.


----------



## Pjays666 (1 Jan 2013)

Hi all my goals are:

1. 3000 miles in 2013.

2. Complete leeds liverpool canal (May/Jun)

3. Lose 15kg (currently 98kg)


----------



## RWright (1 Jan 2013)

I am going to try and keep my goals for 2013 simple: 40 lbs. and 4000 miles....now if I can just figure out how to change the goal on the mycyclinglog widget thing


----------



## Typhon (1 Jan 2013)

1. At least 3000 miles, preferably 5000+

2. Increase average speed from 15.5 mph to at least 18.5 mph

3. Go from a slightly flabby 13 stone at 6'2 to a muscular and lean 12 stone

4. No longer be afraid of any hills, no matter how steep or prolonged


----------



## lavoisier (1 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> I am going to try and keep my goals for 2013 simple: 40 lbs. and 4000 miles....now if I can just figure out how to change the goal on the mycyclinglog widget thing


 
Here are Shauns instructions on how to apply my cycling log to your signature http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/how-do-i-get-a-mycyclinglog-ticker-in-my-signature.91272/

Don't forget to set the dates on the calenders on the left hand side the report section of my cycling log, this will zero any mileage currently done before yesterday, if you start your year on Jan 01 2013.

I didn't know about that and ended up deleting all last years rides in an attempt to clear it  

Paul


----------



## Pjays666 (1 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> I am going to try and keep my goals for 2013 simple: 40 lbs. and 4000 miles....now if I can just figure out how to change the goal on the mycyclinglog widget thing





RWright said:


> I am going to try and keep my goals for 2013 simple: 40 lbs. and 4000 miles....now if I can just figure out how to change the goal on the mycyclinglog widget thing


Hi rw log into mycyclinglog go to goals click on current goal click on pencil sign amend and save good luck


----------



## Pjays666 (1 Jan 2013)

Ignore my last and listen to Shaun just thought you wanted to amend distance good luck


----------



## jim55 (1 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> 1. At least 3000 miles, preferably 5000+
> 
> 2. Increase average speed from 15.5 mph to at least 18.5 mph
> 
> ...


12st at 6'2!!!,youl b a stick insect man


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> I am going to try and keep my goals for 2013 simple: 40 lbs. and 4000 miles....now if I can just figure out how to change the goal on the mycyclinglog widget thing


The way you were putting those miles away at the end of the year, I cant see why not.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> 1. At least 3000 miles, preferably 5000+
> 
> 2. Increase average speed from *15.5 mph* to at least 18.5 mph
> 
> ...


 
i would be happy to get to this.


----------



## Typhon (1 Jan 2013)

jim55 said:


> 12st at 6'2!!!,youl b a stick insect man


 
You should see how fat I am at 13 stone  My paunch is almost as shameful as how tight my 36" jeans are


----------



## Typhon (1 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> i would be happy to get to this.


 
With the amount you cycle Nigel I'm sure you'll get there in time, and then much further. I went from 10.9 mph average when I started to 14-15mph average in about 6 weeks, then the last 3 months I have plateaued around 15mph. We're all different I guess. With regular cycling I'm sure we'll both get faster in the future though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> With the amount you cycle Nigel I'm sure you'll get there in time, and then much further. I went from 10.9 mph average when I started to 14-15mph average in about 6 weeks, then the last 3 months I have plateaued around 15mph. We're all different I guess. With regular cycling I'm sure we'll both get faster in the future though.


Sure we will, I have started to concentrate more on the short sharp inclines we have around here, there not long but they are enough for me to make an effort, I have only been doing it since xmas hence the short rides at the mo, I did 16 miles on Tues (1st, today even still just), it hurt when i got home, cycling hasn't done that for a long time, because it's the hills I am losing the speed on, for instance this is the last 350 yards from todays trip, the guy in front of me has most of the KOM's around here, though to fair, this section is in front of shops and has 3 speed chicanes.
http://app.strava.com/activities/35151841#575073278

What I am chuffed with is the speed at the end of 16 miles, and I got a p.b. coming home the other way the other day though that was only about 6 miles.
So my mileage might be down for a while, I just wasn't getting any faster, I mean its one thing making the bike lighter ect, but I should be able to achieve 15mph +'s even with full mudguards pannier and rack and some weight in those.


----------



## RWright (1 Jan 2013)

Thanks guys for the help with setting the goals. I just wanted to change the distance goal. I think I got it but it may take a day to update.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> You should see how fat I am at 13 stone  My paunch is almost as shameful as how tight my 36" jeans are


Well I weighed in at 12st 8 a couple of wks before xmas and I am 6ft and a bit, and a 34 waist, the lidal winter trouser keep falling down.
I got some ski base layers for xmas from home bargains they seem to be helping, I havent needed my boil the bag Jacket since, but then its not been cold nor the rides long. (I think they were only about £5), I then wear some leg warmers under them and then shorts on top, might not be good over 20miles or so as there is a centre seam, then shorts on top, I think this as also helped a little.

Edit mind i have a base compression then the ski layer a short sleeved summer cycling shirt and a long sleeved cycling shirt and then arm warmers.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> Thanks guys for the help with setting the goals. I just wanted to change the distance goal. I think I got it but it may take a day to update.


Rocky your higher than me.


----------



## RWright (1 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Rocky your higher than me.


 
I am afraid that won't last long.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> I am afraid that won't last long.


You dont know, i am going to be doing shorter more intense work this next month or so, and the way you were going I might have a job catching up, especially if I get a job/ they sign me off/i.c.b. though thats possibly not likely whilst I am under treatment, but you never know with this government, things change, I would try and make the pictures pay, but I really am not that out going. Just for an example if you want to see it better click on it,it will take you to my work.




Riding into the Sunset. New Year by nigelnaturist, on Flickr

Edit just to note this is from the first set of images I have took taking the camera out on the bike, never confident enough before, + this was the purpose of the journey so I wasn't trying to set distance records ect.. though I think I got a p.b. or two.


----------



## snorri (2 Jan 2013)

Good to see beginners setting their targets, some tougher than others, but good luck to all.


----------



## Ozzrahog (2 Jan 2013)

over the last 2.5 years I have lost 6.5 stone, this year I want to lose another 1.5 to hit 13 stone


----------



## Paul H (2 Jan 2013)

First things first, Happy New Year to you all.

Ok, time to put my neck on the line.

I'm currently away for the festive period and have eaten and drank far too much and done no exercise...probably put on half a stone too!!!

Goals for 2013:-

1. Ride at least 3000 miles

2. Lose whatever I need to so I can get down to 13 stone. I think I'm currently 15 and a half (ish) and 6ft.

3. Enter 6 sportives.

4. 100 mile ride by September

If I do all that I am going to treat myself in 2014 to a new bike with electronic shifting.

Good luck to everyone with their goals :-)


----------



## Sandra6 (2 Jan 2013)

Happy new year to you all.
Last year (April to December) I cycled roughly 1000 miles, this year I aim for atleast 1500 but I'd like to make it 2000. 
I'd also like to get my average mph up from 10mph to atleast 12, either that or accept I'm a lazy cyclist! 
Over the last couple of years I've gone from 13stone 9 to 11 stone 7 and this year I hope to lose the last stone to get me back to my "ideal" weight. 
I think I'll try and convert a few others to cycling along the way too.


----------



## malcermie (2 Jan 2013)

Cover more than the 50,000 miles I did last year, increase my speed from 80 mph to a ton............and stop being a compulsive liar!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psyclist (2 Jan 2013)

Not sure on my total miles goal, but I aim to lose some weight, start on 15 mile rides, and push up 10 miles each time until I'm comfortable with a certain distance. Haven't ridden in about 5 months and it's about February-March when I've paid off for my new bike


----------



## Kins (2 Jan 2013)

First to lose the 1/2 stone I put on over Xmas! 

Get bike project finished, be able to cycle to Swansea and back and be able to cycle up the big ass hill, without having a heart attack or stopping, on my route from work.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jan 2013)

DaveyM said:


> I know that there is a thread for 2013 goals.
> 
> But for us that are just new to cycling what are people aiming for this year.
> 
> ...


 
Good goals.

Personally, I wouldn't bother with the Great North Bike Ride, at least, not on the day it's on. There are a lot of cyclists who either don't know/care what they're doing, or have a death-wish.

I cycle up and down the coast fairly regularly and it's far more pleasant when you don't have to share the road with a pack of dangerous idiots.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jan 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Good goals.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't bother with the Great North Bike Ride, at least, not on the day it's on. There are a lot of cyclists who either don't know/care what they're doing, or have a death-wish.
> 
> I cycle up and down the coast fairly regularly and it's far more pleasant when you don't have to share the road with a pack of dangerous idiots.


Pretty much the same at W.N.B.R. events. Another goal do the York event this year, and to cycle there and back, no biggie can do the distance and its pretty flat, what would be nice is I could do it at 15mph or better 16mph avg there and back.
Edit.
I did a run over the wkend, that covered pretty much the same terrain @ 15.4mph.


----------



## eevvee (7 Jan 2013)

I am impressed and more than a little daunted by the targets being set by you all.

I, 61 now, having recently purchased a second hand Boardman hybrid team bike have now completed 94 miles 
- the last 24 being 12 miles which felt great then I turned into the wind for a gruelling 12 miles against the wind.

My modest goals for 2013 will be to build up strength to cope without too much difficulty with the challenge of what for others might be a gentle incline but for me are hills,

To manage a regular 30 mile route, regardless of wind direction, without taking to bed for the afternoon.

To become at least semi-competent in basic bike maintenance.

And if that goes to plan maybe for 2014 try a coast to coast Scotland ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jan 2013)

eevvee said:


> I am impressed and more than a little daunted by the targets being set by you all.
> 
> I, 61 now, having recently purchased a second hand Boardman hybrid team bike have now completed 94 miles
> - the last 24 being 12 miles which felt great then I turned into the wind for a gruelling 12 miles against the wind.
> ...


Welcome, you will still hate headwinds. When you do your coast to coast, go from West to East.


----------



## Leescfc79 (8 Jan 2013)

In another thread I put my goals as

1 - complete 100km, I've since signed up to the wiggle ferry sportive on the IOW in July which is 95 miles so hopefully squeeze in the extra 5 miles somewhere to hit the 100 miles, I aim to get the 100km done by May.
2 - try a club run
3 - go clipless - first clipless ride was Sunday


----------



## Phil485 (8 Jan 2013)

My aims for 2013 are

2500 miles in the year
Lose about 10 kilos to get my weight below 90.

Started again late last year and managed 300 miles so I'm goingto have to do a bit more commuting.
Saying that I'm upto 70 miles for this year already.


----------



## DuncanT (8 Jan 2013)

Simply - to use the bike more this year


----------



## eevvee (10 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Welcome, you will still hate headwinds. When you do your coast to coast, go from West to East.


Thanks Nigel, living on the East Coast your suggestion for West to East suits me perfectly.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jan 2013)

eevvee said:


> Thanks Nigel, living on the East Coast your suggestion for West to East suits me perfectly.


You will also generally speaking have tailwinds, mind you sod's law says you will get the few days it blows from the east.


----------



## Kins (18 Jan 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> In another thread I put my goals as
> 
> 1 - complete 100km, I've since signed up to the wiggle ferry sportive on the IOW in July which is 95 miles so hopefully squeeze in the extra 5 miles somewhere to hit the 100 miles, I aim to get the 100km done by May.
> 2 - try a club run
> 3 - go clipless - first clipless ride was Sunday


 
For some reason I read that as 100k 2 or 3 times and thought you must be bonkers, 4th time I realised 100km in one go. Sheesh, goin senile.


----------



## Chriswas (18 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> buy the roadie now  itll motivate you to get out more and youll loose weight faster. there are also some amazing deals around this time of year


 
I concur with this.
I borrowed a hybrid last year and started riding to lose a bit of weight, I was doing about 10 miles around town in about an hour.

A couple of weeks ago I bought a road bike and have been able to ride for well over an hour, and the last time out I easily did 15 miles. Because the road bike is easier to ride, you can get out into the countryside where there is less traffic and road junctions, which makes the ride much more pleasurable.


----------



## tjones (18 Jan 2013)

I have had such a good time riding my bike over the first year and am a bit lax compared to many of you with any type of goals.

All I want is another good year out and about (this year trying new routes from to O.S. Maps I got for Christmas). Another stone shifted would be nice.

If finances go well, a turbo trainer and a road bike.


----------



## Phil485 (24 Mar 2013)

I am going to have to revisit my goals I think. I was aiming for 2500 miles in the year but I've already done 1000. 

I've also nearly lost the weight I wanted to. 

So still being cautious, I'm going to aim for 4500 miles for 2013 and I am going to sign up for a 100 mile sportive as well.


----------



## spooks (24 Mar 2013)

I have no idea what's realistic for me in terms of how far I'd like to cycle. Once I've got used to this cycling malarkey I might update that.
I'd definitely like to lose a couple of stone. I was at my ideal weight last year when I was doing lots of running but it was really killing my knee and I detested it so gave up and put on loads of weight. 3 stone would be nice but maybe over a couple of years rather than just 1. A body like Victoria Pendleton would be perfect!! 
I'd like to get better at hills. Nearly to hop off and walk today but just managed to grind it out. Generally improving speed and endurance. Seeing that I only started this week I am starting from nothing though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Mar 2013)

spooks said:


> I have no idea what's realistic for me in terms of how far I'd like to cycle. Once I've got used to this cycling malarkey I might update that.
> I'd definitely like to lose a couple of stone. I was at my ideal weight last year when I was doing lots of running but it was really killing my knee and I detested it so gave up and put on loads of weight. 3 stone would be nice but maybe over a couple of years rather than just 1. A body like Victoria Pendleton would be perfect!!
> I'd like to get better at hills. Nearly to hop off and walk today but just managed to grind it out. Generally improving speed and endurance. Seeing that I only started this week I am starting from nothing though.


It will come just keep at it.
My first ride I managed 8.5 miles @ 9.32mph, these days even the wind like today doesn't bother me much. Even managed 3 pb's.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Mar 2013)

I have always set myself little goals all through my life - career, finances, mountains climbed; stuff like that. Spurs me on.

I have set myself a modest 1000 mile goal for my first full year of cycling. Not very hard by many members standards but it fits with the rest of my life.

Whilst I am loving my cycling more and more it is not the "big exercise thing" in my life - my hiking and climbing is that.

I do this just to help in the continuing effort to maintain some overall level of fitness as I prepare to enter my allegedly Golden Years!

I guess what I am saying is that it is good to set targets but that they have to fit into the context of the rest of your life.

I am in awe of some of the 5 figure annual mileages racked up by some people and without knocking them I just could not live my life that driven or obsessed depending on your viewpoint.


----------



## Davos87 (24 Mar 2013)

Cycle more and enjoy it!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Aiming for 4,000 miles, which hopefully will be covered by commuting.
> 
> Lose some weight, need to lose a couple of stone.
> 
> Buy a road bike, only doing this when I have lost the weight.


 
I'm over half way on the mileage, lost just over a stone so far and bought the road bike.

I have added a new goal which is to do 1000 miles in a month - may get that this week, depends on the weather.


----------



## DooDah (24 Mar 2013)

As you can see I have set myself a target of 3000km, you will also see that I am way behind target. Due to the fact that the weather has been so bad for 3 months, I have decided to reset my targets and just get out more. Mind you I think I've become a fair weather cyclist


----------



## Haz (26 Mar 2013)

spooks said:


> I was at my ideal weight last year when I was doing lots of running but *it was really killing my knee* and I detested it so gave up and put on loads of weight. 3 stone would be nice but maybe over a couple of years rather than just 1.


You and me also. This is why I switched to cycling!


----------



## spooks (27 Mar 2013)

Haz said:


> You and me also. This is why I switched to cycling!


I managed to really do some damage when I was skiing in January (haven't had it checked but its still giving me trouble if i have to fully extend it or get up from being fully crouched down) so had a good excuse to say enough is enough and get on the bike instead which so far hasn't made it any worse.


----------



## Roadhump (27 Mar 2013)

DooDah said:


> As you can see I have set myself a target of 3000km, you will also see that I am way behind target. Due to the fact that the weather has been so bad for 3 months, I have decided to reset my targets and just get out more. Mind you I think I've become a fair weather cyclist


I used to go out in all weathers, except the most extreme conditions, but my mate persuaded me to join a gym and I became a fair weather cyclist...now I want to get back to being a hardy type and I've left the gym, good luck.


----------



## Spally (28 Mar 2013)

only got my road bike mid Jan and didnt really set myself any targets this year as in distance or to be able to do average X mph over X miles i just want to get out and enjoy this year, with the odd long ride to raise more money for kiddies hospitals who looked after my nepehew last and into this year.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Mar 2013)

Spally said:


> only got my road bike mid Jan and didnt really set myself any targets this year as in distance or to be able to do average X mph over X miles i just want to get out and enjoy this year, with the odd long ride to *raise more money for kiddies hospitals* who looked after my nepehew last and into this year.


I cant think of a better goal.


----------



## Leescfc79 (2 May 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> In another thread I put my goals as
> 
> 1 - complete 100km, I've since signed up to the wiggle ferry sportive on the IOW in July which is 95 miles so hopefully squeeze in the extra 5 miles somewhere to hit the 100 miles, I aim to get the 100km done by May.
> 2 - try a club run
> 3 - go clipless - first clipless ride was Sunday



1-completed today, 100 miles next!


----------



## Louch (2 May 2013)

My only goals I have left for my beginner year are to cycle to work and back ( 22 miles ew) which I have done just not on a work day, and now I am trying to get my friends to start cycling given how much I am enjoying it. Anything else I do is a bonus


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 May 2013)

My goal for the bank holiday weekend is a metric 100. I've done 50 miles the last 2weekends. I should be able to ride 63 miles this week.


----------



## paul04 (3 May 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> My goal for the bank holiday weekend is a metric 100. I've done 50 miles the last 2weekends. I should be able to ride 63 miles this week.


 
Good luck, the weather is getting better now so that does help alot.


----------



## SWSteve (4 May 2013)

Bank Holiday has allowed to set a goal of 125, I'm more likely to manage 100 miles and just enjoy the sunshine when out and about


----------



## John-Ellis (4 May 2013)

My goal is to

Do two big rides from my home in sheffield to the east coast

Do the coast to coast ride

Do a couple of rides for charity

Enjoy my bike.


----------



## SWSteve (4 May 2013)

John-Ellis said:


> My goal is to
> 
> *Enjoy my bike*.


 
The most important bit


----------



## MaxInc (5 May 2013)

At this stage things are changing too quickly to be setting any realistinc goals. I though doing 100km a week would be a nice thing to achive but that happened after two weeks and I feel like I could have done more, so scrap that.

My goal would be to stick with cycling as the sport of choice and make sure I get enough of it to keep me strong and healthy and hopefully never have to worry about my weight again


----------



## philinmerthyr (5 May 2013)

Well I met my goal. Completed my first 100km. I actually did 66 miles but didn't restart my Garmin after a short stop. I only noticed when it turned itself off.

I'm not feeling too bad. I got the food and hydration right today. 13 weeks to the London 100. For the first time I'm confident that I will do it. I need to shift a couple of stone. Still just over 21 st. I may focus on more shorter faster rides for a couple of weeks and cut own on portion size. I may be overcompensating on the weekend 50+ mile rides.

Very happy with my progress though. Average heart rate below 140 and cadence around 80 over 5 hrs. Even with some dodgy HRM readings. It frequently increases but once I take the strap off and put it back on it goes back to normal. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/52479056


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> At this stage things are changing too quickly to be setting any realistinc goals. I though doing 100km a week would be a nice thing to achive but that happened after two weeks and I feel like I could have done more, so scrap that.
> 
> My goal would be to stick with cycling as the sport of choice and make sure I get enough of it to keep me strong and healthy and hopefully never have to worry about my weight again


I never did worry about my weight, till now at the current rate according to calories used (take with a pinch of salt), I am losing 2 3/4 lb a week, diet and everything else the same, (which really hasn't varied very much).
Last time I weighed myself I was 12 1/2 st in early Feb, so anything upto 2 stone since then, probably more like 1/2, though I do look like I may have lost more.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 May 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Well I met my goal. Completed my first 100km. I actually did 66 miles but didn't restart my Garmin after a short stop. I only noticed when it turned itself off.
> 
> I'm not feeling too bad. I got the food and hydration right today. 13 weeks to the London 100. For the first time I'm confident that I will do it. I need to shift a couple of stone. Still just over 21 st. I may focus on more shorter faster rides for a couple of weeks and cut own on portion size. I may be overcompensating on the weekend 50+ mile rides.
> 
> ...


I take it you damp the sensors first.


----------



## philinmerthyr (5 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I take it you damp the sensors first.


Yes. It tends to happen after a few miles. Last week after 40 miles my heart rate jumped to 215. At the time it worried me. It happened a few times today from about 20 miles on. I stopped, wiped the sensor and put it back on and it was normal again. 

Most of the time (71%) of today my HR was in moderate (below 141). At least now I know I'm not having a heart attack.


----------



## stevey (5 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> My goal would be to stick with cycling as the sport of choice and make sure I get enough of it to keep me strong and healthy and hopefully never have to worry about my weight again


 
Definatly with you on that one


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 May 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Yes. It tends to happen after a few miles. Last week after 40 miles my heart rate jumped to 215. At the time it worried me. It happened a few times today from about 20 miles on. I stopped, wiped the sensor and put it back on and it was normal again.
> 
> Most of the time (71%) of today my HR was in moderate (below 141). At least now I know I'm not having a heart attack.


I had a few spikes this last week, I dont correct it for strava can't be bothered, but I do for my own data. I started getting odd readings with the sp/cad sensor, and replaced the battery it seems fine now, maybe its the same thing, as I got both sensors for xmas.


----------



## Leesy70 (11 May 2013)

really inspired reading this thread! Bike coming next week "specialized allez" through cycle to work scheme. Not sure what realistic goals to set. going to commute 24 mile round trip (should i build up to the 24 miles everyday or start slowly and build up to it?), and a long ride over the weekend perhaps! weight loss is definitely a goal! we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2013)

Leesy70 said:


> really inspired reading this thread! Bike coming next week "specialized allez" through cycle to work scheme. Not sure what realistic goals to set. going to commute 24 mile round trip (should i build up to the 24 miles everyday or start slowly and build up to it?), and a long ride over the weekend perhaps! weight loss is definitely a goal! we'll see how it goes.


Congrats on the new bike  If you are new to cycling, I would say you would definitely need to build up gradually. Could you maybe try the commute on a weekend to start with just to see what the road conditions are like and how you feel and give yourself an idea of how long it will take. Once you do start to commute, maybe try just a couple of days to start with, then maybe Monday, Wednesday and Friday and eventually hopefully you will manage every day. If you go straight out and try it everyday before you are fit enough, you will probably struggle and not enjoy it.


----------



## Leesy70 (11 May 2013)

Good Plan, think I'll give that a go! cant wait for bike to come like a kid before xmas. trying to get out on a morning 2 or 3 mornings a week on my 3 ton mtb, the circuit is 4 miles, be glad when my padded shorts come too..lol. I think the road bike is going to be a bit different to ride..


----------



## MaxInc (11 May 2013)

Leesy70 said:


> Good Plan, think I'll give that a go! cant wait for bike to come like a kid before xmas. trying to get out on a morning 2 or 3 mornings a week on my 3 ton mtb, the circuit is 4 miles, be glad when my padded shorts come too..lol. I think the road bike is going to be a bit different to ride..



It will be a lot lighter, faster but less stable than the MTB, quite a difference in feeling and handling but will eat miles so much easier overall. Like Mo said, take it gradually, if you can do comfortably 4 mles on the MTB you can probably do 6 or 7 on the road bike but jumping to a 24 mile trip could be challenging especially with on street hazzards. Take your time and enjoy the ride


----------



## simmi (11 May 2013)

Just a brief update on my 2013 progress so far as much for my own records as anything else.


simmi said:


> Good thread DaveyM,
> 
> I think a lot of us have stated our 2013 goals but nice to have them down in one dedicated thread.
> 
> ...


Overall not bad I need to beat those trails and pavements a bit more and be a little stricter with my diet.
I would give myself a solid C+, 7 out of 10


----------



## DaveyM (11 May 2013)

simmi said:


> Just a brief update on my 2013 progress so far as much for my own records as anything else.
> 
> Overall not bad I need to beat those trails and pavements a bit more and be a little stricter with my diet.
> I would give myself a solid C+, 7 out of 10


 
Hey you are doing well and the summer is yet to come.


----------



## RedBullet (26 Jun 2013)

how does 50k plus 1000 metres of climing per week sound? that was my target in january and im averaging just above that now. i see others racking up far more mileage but im in buxton and surrounded by hills. i feel that although its low mileage its 50k of quality strong riding. anyone any thoughts


----------



## sheffgirl (27 Jun 2013)

I have very almost completed my 500 mile goal I set myself, less than 2 miles to go, and I should clock those up tomorrow on my way to work 
My next goal (apart from conquering that goddamn hill) is to cycle further than I have before in one day. My PB is 24 miles, not very ambitious I know, but I'm getting better


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2013)

sheffgirl said:


> I have very almost completed my 500 mile goal I set myself, less than 2 miles to go, and I should clock those up tomorrow on my way to work
> My next goal (apart from conquering that goddamn hill) is to cycle further than I have before in one day. My PB is 24 miles, not very ambitious I know, but I'm getting better


I just takes time, and 500 miles is no mean feat either.


----------



## AndyPeace (28 Jun 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Yes. It tends to happen after a few miles. Last week after 40 miles my heart rate jumped to 215. At the time it worried me. It happened a few times today from about 20 miles on. I stopped, wiped the sensor and put it back on and it was normal again.
> 
> Most of the time (71%) of today my HR was in moderate (below 141). At least now I know I'm not having a heart attack.


 
I used to get lots of jumps with my Heart Rate sensor. Since using home-made anti-static spray it has stopped happening. The spray is made up of watered down fabric softner, which I lightly spray on the inside of my top. After that I just put the heart rate monitor on dry and it records reliably.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jun 2013)

Well I set myself a goal of 6,000 miles I am almost 2/3 through that, if I put the effort in this weekend I could pass 4,000 miles, I have just tonight passed 7,000miles since I started last June (23rd). I do have a revised total for the year, but I am lagging some way behind that at the mo.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said: ↑
Aiming for 4,000 miles, which hopefully will be covered by commuting.

Lose some weight, need to lose a couple of stone.

Buy a road bike, only doing this when I have lost the weight.​


Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm over half way on the mileage, lost just over a stone so far and bought the road bike.
> 
> I have added a new goal which is to do 1000 miles in a month - may get that this week, depends on the weather.


 
Half way through the year update.

Blitzed the 4,000 miles, new target is now 10,000 miles 

Weight loss is now I think a stone and half this year (might be two, can't remembered what I weighed beginning of year, but it is 2 and half stone since last August.)

Did the 1,000 mile month, this month is the fourth consecutive month of achieving 1,000 miles

Did a 100 mile solo ride last week which was a pipe dream at beginning of the year and was to be a target for 2014.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I set myself a goal of 6,000 miles I am almost 2/3 through that, if I put the effort in this weekend I could pass 4,000 miles, I have just tonight passed 7,000miles since I started last June (23rd). I do have a revised total for the year*, but I am lagging some way behind that mo*.


 
ftfy

Must people are


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> ftfy
> 
> Must people are


Typo, it should have read "at the mo", but your quite right some way but hind that Mo,  mind must be a great view.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Typo, it should have read "at the mo", but your quite right some way but hind that Mo,  mind must be a great view.


Ha, ha. Your miles and speed are way ahead of me at the moment. I am just kind of deciding from day to day how far I am going. Never seem to know how I am feeling until I do a few miles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jun 2013)

You want to see how much you've caught me up, and as for speed do you think I would be any quicker on the climbs you do.


----------



## simmi (23 Sep 2013)

simmi said:


> Good thread DaveyM,
> 
> I think a lot of us have stated our 2013 goals but nice to have them down in one dedicated thread.
> 
> ...



Just a brief update on my 2013 goals,after today's ride have now a accomplished most of them.
http://app.strava.com/activities/84388650
I climbed Holme Moss today (classic climb by the was, none of it was silly steep but went on and on with amazing views) This now brings my total of greatest climbs to 10.

I passed the 3000 mile mark last week

Also hit my 13st target on the scales today (perhaps a little dehydrated after my ride but I'm counting it)

Only the running one to go and to be honest not sure I will make it, 400 miles in a year seems very little but had to take it steady at the start and have been playing catch up ever since.


----------



## DaveyM (24 Sep 2013)

simmi said:


> Just a brief update on my 2013 goals,after today's ride have now a accomplished most of them.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/84388650
> I climbed Holme Moss today (classic climb by the was, none of it was silly steep but went on and on with amazing views) This now brings my total of greatest climbs to 10.
> 
> ...


 
You have, in a short time, really changed your life mate...well done


----------



## simmi (24 Sep 2013)

DaveyM said:


> You have, in a short time, really changed your life mate...well done


Cheers Mate you have also, it's amazing what a bit of exercise can do for you, we kid ourselves that we are just getting old and can't do the things we used to but the truth is that we all just got lazy.

I know my 2014 main goal already and that is to compete in a triathlon.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2013)

2014 goal get faster.


----------



## DaveyM (24 Sep 2013)

DaveyM said:


> I know that there is a thread for 2013 goals.
> 
> But for us that are just new to cycling what are people aiming for this year.
> 
> ...


 
I have also completed all my own goals already, anything else is a great bonus


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2013)

I have attained my avg of 15mph+ (this is going up toward 16mph), I have done the 6,000 miles I set, and if I can do another 2276 miles I will attain my revised total. if I can knock 1200 miles (or there abouts) off that by the end of Oct I should manage it, I am on target but it will be weather dependent toward the end of the year.
8890 is not the revised total just a number to make it up to the target.


----------



## SWSteve (25 Sep 2013)

I set a goal of 3k miles, thinking I would never make it...I almost have with 3 whole months left. 
I set of a thousand miles by the end of this month thinking 'I'll never make that'...I have.
Something tells me 2014's goals will be ACTUALLY do a Tri, don't just talk about it, and enter some TTs. That would be more fun than just pumping out miles. However chasing miles seems to be working well. 

note: I haven't set these goals and then chased them down, I've just gone about my normal riding for them


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Sep 2013)

@ItsSteveLovell Thats what I thought when I set 6,000 for the year having done 3,000 in my first 6 months riding, thinking it was doable but not likely, considering how I felt at the end of Dec, but like you Steve I have just ridden, and the miles just kept increasing as has the speed, as you may remember back in Feb and March I was struggling doing 13+mph. And whilst I still struggle being out a a long time and actually getting out, I am more comfortable on the bike I can push longer gears longer at a higher cadence, and I enjoy just ridding, not to mention that my body can respond better to the demands I ask of it.


----------



## RWright (26 Sep 2013)

RWright said:


> I am going to try and keep my goals for 2013 simple: 40 lbs. and 4000 miles....now if I can just figure out how to change the goal on the mycyclinglog widget thing


 
Had my two goals accomplished by about the end of August. I have also flossed my teeth every night this year. My dental hygienist was impressed with the last one.  She made me little nervous when I jokingly said should I get a football mouth protector for when I ride my mountain bike and she replied immediately with a very loud and emphatic YES ! She was joking too....I think, she can be pretty amusing sometimes while she is torturing me.

I am just going to keep doing what I have been doing for a while and adding in mountain biking and some very minor weight lifting, until the end of the year. I have a few goals in mind for next year but nothing in particular yet.


----------



## johnboyturbo (8 Oct 2013)

My aim is to lose abit of weight maybe a stone. 

I would like to do London to Milton Keynes next year which is 55 miles 

I have only been riding about 4 weeks and can seat in the Saddle for abit a hour at the mo which is about 19 miles....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Oct 2013)

johnboyturbo said:


> My aim is to lose abit of weight maybe a stone.
> 
> I would like to do London to Milton Keynes next year which is 55 miles
> 
> I have only been riding about 4 weeks and can seat in the Saddle for abit a hour at the mo which is about 19 miles....


I wish I could do about 19mph after 16 months let only 4 weeks. Well done.


----------

